# Salmon Egg Steel



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

I have been trying to catch steelhead with Berkely Gulp Salmon eggs under a float and have thus far been unsuccessful. I was wondering what folks' opinions are on using a float or just a split shot. What conditions determine which approach will be more successful? Thanks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You would be better off using small jigs instead of that stuff IMO. Erie outfitters in Sheffield has good spawn you can buy and you will catch fish with it. You can also get high quality spawn from http://centerpinangling.com/. It comes from Canada but it is good stuff. I sometimes buy the brown trout eggs and rainbow trout eggs. I don't bother with the actual salmon eggs.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

laynhardwood said:


> You would be better off using small jigs instead of that stuff IMO. Erie outfitters in Sheffield has good spawn you can buy and you will catch fish with it. You can also get high quality spawn from http://centerpinangling.com/. It comes from Canada but it is good stuff. I sometimes buy the brown trout eggs and rainbow trout eggs. I don't bother with the actual salmon eggs.


So you stick the spawn sac on the jig?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok, you can tip a jig with a maggot or two if you like. The spawn you will use an octopus style hook in size 4,6, or 8 depending on size of spawn sac. Craig at Erie outfitter will sell you pre-tied spawn I believe it's been a bit since I have bought any from him. The ones from Canada come untied and you have to tie your own sacs. You can get a kit from Atlas that makes tying your own sacs easier for beginners.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

A spool of magic thread and get the netting from the fabric Dept. Many colors, a nice sparkle, and more durable.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I always use a float, with the appropriate amount of shot spaced along the leader. I also vary the size of the float, according to water speed, depth, and clarity. The size, and color of your spawn bags will vary by water clarity, as well. In very clear water, I will use single eggs in natural colors, or beads. When using beads, a lot of times I'll put some Pautzke's Liquid Krill on it for some added scent. I think it helps. When you drift your spawn, keep it near, not on the bottom. Within 6 inches is what I shoot for. Know the water depth, and set your float accordingly. Hope all this helps you out.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

One other thing to remember, fish where the fish are. Know how to read water, and put your bait where the fish are holding. I catch almost all of my fish on the seams where fast and slower waters meet. They're not just anywhere out there. Eliminating water not likely to hold fish will save you a lot of wasted time.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys. What is your opinion on regular vs 'floating' spawn sacs. Looking at some different options


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Stick with regular sacs and put the hook opposite of the knot. It is a PITA trying to get netting off that is through the knot.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jonathan Nutt said:


> I have been trying to catch steelhead with Berkely Gulp Salmon eggs under a float and have thus far been unsuccessful. I was wondering what folks' opinions are on using a float or just a split shot. What conditions determine which approach will be more successful? Thanks


Assuming you are referring to the preformed Gulp "cluster" egg balls about the size of a 50 cent piece? I wouldn't bother with those at all. IMO, they are made to "catch fishermen", not fish. Too big, too hard to fit into a fish's mouth, too un-natural looking and too firm! If you want to give them a try, I'd "cut a couple eggs off"( in one piece) with a sharp, small knife, try them with a hook into one of them, and try that under a float. Or just buy the penny sized precut single Gulp in a jar(looking like orange marshmellows) that you form into a ball around your hook. I've seen guys actually catch fish on those, one was the largest steelie I've seen landed(perhaps a 12 pounder!)


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't use floats in my egg sacs. Those are typically used with bottom bouncing rigs, which I don't do much of.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

I guess the trouble ive been having fishing under a float has been not knowing the depth. Water has been muddy so it makes it difficult when I am fishing a new spot. I may also be using a float that is too big


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Muddy or not, you probably can't see the bottom where you're fishing-you learn to "read" the bobber! If your float is not regularly stopping( caused by the bait dragging on the bottom or hitting rocks/debris in current, you are not deep enough or need to add more splitshot to get the bait down bouncing bottom(where the fish are!) Even a large float would stop occasionally(maybe frequently) causing the need to lift the rod to "mend" the line which normally will remove slack and get the bait moving again-IF you are fishing the bait deep enough! If bobber "stopping/dragging" is not going on, go deeper. Many people strike back by snapping rod violently thinking every "bobber stoppage" is a fish hit! By lifting the rod when bobber stops, thus removing the slack line, you will develop a feel(you Will "feel" it!)for the fish at the end of the line, then strike quickly to set the hook(this comes with more experience)!! The aformentioned people snag a lot and loose lots of rigs. Finesse helps reduce snags/hangups.


----------



## Jonathan Nutt (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you! I'll keep that in mind


----------



## kimber1911pilot (Apr 12, 2016)

c. j. stone said:


> Assuming you are referring to the preformed Gulp "cluster" egg balls about the size of a 50 cent piece? I wouldn't bother with those at all. IMO, they are made to "catch fishermen", not fish. Too big, too hard to fit into a fish's mouth, too un-natural looking and too firm! If you want to give them a try, I'd "cut a couple eggs off"( in one piece) with a sharp, small knife, try them with a hook into one of them, and try that under a float. Or just buy the penny sized precut single Gulp in a jar(looking like orange marshmellows) that you form into a ball around your hook. I've seen guys actually catch fish on those, one was the largest steelie I've seen landed(perhaps a 12 pounder!)


I respectfully disagree. I've had a lot of success with the Powerbait egg clusters, which are basically the same thing. It's all about the right color and presentation imho.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Don't waste your drifts or your money using Powerbait egg clusters.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Im out of steelhead eggs. Is it best to buy the salmon eggs for the east ohio tribs, or should i just order trout eggs online? the last salmon eggs i bought were over cured. You could hook them single and i didnt have any luck single or in a sac. I thought it might of been a bad batch but i have talked to other people who say to not use the salmon eggs in east ohio, just the steel eggs. Makes me wonder why they sell em in the bait shops. They must work to keep selling them..


----------



## Stickman (Dec 5, 2008)

hailtothethief said:


> Im out of steelhead eggs. Is it best to buy the salmon eggs for the east ohio tribs, or should i just order trout eggs online? the last salmon eggs i bought were over cured. You could hook them single and i didnt have any luck single or in a sac. I thought it might of been a bad batch but i have talked to other people who say to not use the salmon eggs in east ohio, just the steel eggs. Makes me wonder why they sell em in the bait shops. They must work to keep selling them..


You can catch steelhead on salmon eggs ANYWHERE. Many steelhead guys who C&R use exclusively salmon eggs in OH, PA, NY etc.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

K my friend gave me a batch of king salmon eggs he was catching steelhead on. Ill try to post pics of the duds versus the good eggs when i get home.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

IMG_0230




__
hailtothethief


__
Jan 24, 2017




Coho eggs






These are the coho eggs from centerpin angling that caught steelhead. Havent gotten home to take a pic of the other eggs


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Coho egg sac


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Duds on right. Salmon eggs on left uncured.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

If you are buying eggs from centerpin angling they are all cured.


----------

